# my new babies 8 weeks and 5 weeks old



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

The first one is peep 8 weeks old the second pic is her sister peepers 5 weeks old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They look great


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Are they silkies ? They look cute


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes they are both buff silkies. They had a very looong trip from Illinois all the way home to me in California! Their trip took two days and I recieved them in the afternoon last wed. My oldest one 8 weeks old got her first hair cut. Her crest was soo big she couldn't see a thing so I trimmed it up for her around her eyes! I'm so thankful they are healthy and happy. Thank God! I was worried with such a long trip. over 1,000 miles. They are California birds now . They Are such a joy!! I forgot how fun babies could be! I just love to watch their little sparing in the morning over pecking order. They BOTH are DNA confirmed females. Their names are peep the oldest and peepers the baby.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is some more photos


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

They are sisters same mom and dad born Three weeks apart.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Are silkies hard to get in the states? In the UK they are easy to get hold of, I would love some but my current flock might not take to them


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

No I've been fortunate to find a few breeders that sell them but show quality can be very expensive here in the states. I have a three mouth old Dna sexed female shipping out tuesday and this female was 125.00. So some silkies can be pretty expensive. My babies were only 15 dollars each. But this new bird was very expensive. I'll show her pic when she arrives. I think this particular breeder is a bit over priced but she is the closest breeder to where I live. And I wanted a SQ female . she will also be a buff.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Fantastic look forward to the pictures


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

oh, yes, post pics of her please!


----------

